# Intelligent Tires



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd love to have these kind of tires...especially after having 2 blowouts last year

*Intelligent tires make cars safer*

*HAMBURG (DPA) — Intelligent tires will in the future warn motorists when to replace their wheels or check the air pressure and temperature, making cars a lot safer. * 

The Tire IQ System — a sensor developed by car parts supplier Siemens VDO and Goodyear — is a tiny chip with antenna built into the rubber.

Data is picked up by a receiver and transmitted directly into the data bank of the vehicle. A special software program analyzes factors such as the vehicle load, air temperature and vehicle speed so that brake assist systems and the Electronic Stability Program (ESP) are adapted accordingly.

The technology could be especially useful in trucks and utility vehicles where a tire failure can have devastating results.

Germany’s Handelsblatt business newspaper quoted a Siemens spokesman as saying that the Tire IQ System could prevent 85 percent of typical punctures.

The chip in the tire keeps a record of the number of kilometers driven with the tire and tells the driver when a new tire is necessary.

According to the report, the system could be ready for serial production in three to four years. Siemens VDO is currently negotiating with several car and tire manufacturers in the hope that they will use the system.

Producers are under pressure to develop tire control systems after the US passed legislation making such systems compulsory for all new vehicles by the end of 2008.


http://www.mb.com.ph/MTRG2004122525026.html


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Fantastic! It was such a strain to check my tire pressure with my digital tire gage and to have to be able to visually inspect my tires. It was simply exhausting. lol


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......im still waiting for lugnuts that loosen at the push of a button......


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Personally, I think it's a fantastic idea. There's too many people out there who don't regularly check their tire pressure, and not enough people know how to see when a tire is too worn to be used. Although people SHOULD know, it's easy to forget.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

samo said:


> Personally, I think it's a fantastic idea. There's too many people out there who don't regularly check their tire pressure, and not enough people know how to see when a tire is too worn to be used. Although people SHOULD know, it's easy to forget.


 Do you thinks it's the drugs? I like the lug nut idea though. But,of course, the same people who don't check their air pressure(memory). Probably have never changed a tire or rotated they're own tires to have any idea of why it would be of any value. As far as air pressure. There are after market stems that show safe and unsafe air pressure. Pretty crude and hard to read the code. Green means safe and red means what?. And, of course, no electrical hook up. Just screw it on to the valve stem. CRUDE.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Just love the gullibility of the American driver when it comes to automotive gadgets. GOT A HURRICANE.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......im still waiting for lugnuts that loosen at the push of a button......


as long as the button is inside, hell if it was outside thats just asking someone to steal you wheels.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> as long as the button is inside, hell if it was outside thats just asking someone to steal you wheels.


HAHAHAHA i thought of that after i posted  kinda said, wow, if i ad a remote, and programmed it for that frequency or whathaveya,. i would have a TON of rims


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

price issue would come at hand..how much would each tire cost? and is anyone REALLY gonna be willing to run these tires? i can see a luxury car division using these types of tires/technology on some newer cars...but i dont think these tires would go over well on older cars.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it is flawed in the fact that the gov wants to implement regulations on all new cars. supposedly the idea is to have tire pressure moniters as a standard within the next few years. the initial idea was to alert when PSI fell below 25 and it would only be 75 dollars extra per car. the problem is once your tyres get that low, you are in BIG trouble and if you run the tyre that low, it will most likely never be the same. imo, the future lies in PAX tyre systems.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

REal intelegent tires would reinflate them selves...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow200 said:


> REal intelegent tires would reinflate them selves...


PAX tyres can be driven for many miles at over 100MPH without any real compromise in performance ability. Too bad they arent readily here in the states yet


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

What I want to know is why the solution is always electronics, always making less of a burden on the consumer, I'll tell you that burden is what makes me remember to check tire pressures and such. But anyway I like this other solution to tire pressure and all that tire related stuff, how about never having to check tire pressure because there is no air in them, Now hear me out, its called the Tweel, in development by michelin, could reach us in 5 to 10 years, basically a combination of tire and wheel, 
"it's a non-pneumatic tire and wheel formed as a single unit, featuring a replaceable rubber tread band that's bonded to an aluminum wheel hub via flexible polyurethane spokes. The spokes, tuned for each vehicle application, are chemically bonded to the aluminum hub for life. With no sidewalls to speak of" so basically flats are a thing of the past, tread is renewble, and has homogeneous pressure distribution in its contact patch, and lastly "the Tweel has dramatically better hydroplane resistance because holes, for instance, can be integrated into the tread." pretty good stuff, right now there is a few problems, like noise, and changing of the tread, and something they didn't mention but comes to mind is if you want new rims... well it just won't be that easy anymore, anyway i'm looking forward to that, even though the tweel looks kinda freaky


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> as long as the button is inside, hell if it was outside thats just asking someone to steal you wheels.


what about some kind of remote control?....haha....even tho that's going a little TOO far for lug nuts for me.....unless ur a complete lazy ass....haha...which i am sometimes..... :dumbass:


----------

